# Traitement de texte et mise en page sur iPad



## Barbababar (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrais demander à ceux qui ont un iPad (Retina) quelles sont les applications de traitement de texte que vous utilisez si vous voulez écrire une page comme celle-là :
http://cl.ly/2q3P41162w1x
Avec des mises en pages en tableau et des fonts de couleur par exemple...

Est-ce que Pages peut faire ça ? Ou est-ce que Office le fera ? Sinon quelles applications utilisez-vous et surtout, est-ce vraiment efficace ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (2 Décembre 2012)

Ce genre de mise en page, et même bien mieux, tu peux le faire avec Numbers sur un iPad.


----------



## Barbababar (3 Décembre 2012)

D'accord, mais est-ce qu'on peut intégrer un tableau Numbers a un document Pages ? Sinon au pire Screenshot mais bon... En tous cas, ta solution semble en effet pas mal


----------

